# [Verkaufe] Modern Warfare 3 (Xbox 360) und Saints row 3 (PC)



## KaffeeMilch (19. November 2011)

Hi, verkaufe 2 Spiele.

- Modern Warfare 3 für Xbox 360 - keinerlei gebrauchsspuren - knapp 40,- mit Versand.
- Saints Row 3 PC Originalverpackt knapp 35,- mit Versand.

Falls Interesse einfach PN an mich. Frage hier im Thread oder via PN. 

€dit: Modern Warfare 3 ist weg!


----------

